# Blackwood,NJ-8yM-Very Sad Sampson :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Canine Rescue Contact; SHERRY [email protected] com
Camden County Animal Shelter
Blackwood NJ
http://www.ccasnj.org

THIS POOR GUY IS SO SAD IN HIS CAGE !!
If there is anyone that can open their heart to help this guy, please contact me asap Sherry [email protected] com


This guy's name is Sampson. His owners had to surrender him to the shelter due to financial problems.Sampson is 8 years old and always lived with the same family. The owners asked us to find him a good home. 
Sampson's profile filled out by the owners states that he is a very friendly, active dog.loves kids, likes other dogs and has never been around cats. 
He knows the commands, come, sit & down. Housebroken and loves "people food" 
This guy would make a great family pet and would appreciate his new home with a loving family. 
Please come to vist with him and see if he would make a good match for your family 
Camden County Animal Shelter 
Blackwood NJ 
Open 7 days a week for adoptions & rescue 
Rescue Coordinator [email protected] com


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Max also at this shelter:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1139028&page=1#Post1139028


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

any news on this boy


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I was there today and did not see him and she showed me anything shepherdy. I will call her. He looks like a sweetie.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sweet-looking boy, just wants love again. He must be so confused!







Bumping this boy back up.


----------

